
Commitment Reminders and FWYDWYD syndrome - sszhou
http://belly-flop.blogspot.com/2007/03/commitment-reminders-and-fwydwyd.html
======
jwecker
Another way to really keep the fire and remember what you're doing is to
maintain momentum. Like the 37signals guys say- have accomplishments every
week that you can celebrate. That trumps having to dig up old memories about
how excited you once were any day, IMO.

